# Spider-Man: 2nd Weekend Est. Gross of $72Million



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Amazingly, Spider-Man is continuing to smash box office records as it has now grossed an estimated $72million this weekend putting at a staggering $223 million in only 10 days. This is incredible and a great time for Spider-Man fans! Star Wars is going to be hard pressed to do anything like this.


----------

